# Indigo's Semi-Automatic Water Change System (56K)



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

After checking out your autodoser I had to RE-check this post again. I read it the other day and have been thinking about trying this on my 90. You've tweaked my intrest in both of your projects. Thanks for taking the time and effort in sharing this with us. You have a knack for making and explaining things simple and easy that is much appreciated.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice indi. Good example of KISS.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. I do try to keep things elegant, simple as possible, but not so simple as to be inelegant... I didn't see the need for some of the more exotic methods of water change, and I figure anyone can benefit from this style of system. In the summer I can connect a long hose to the system and drain into my outside reservoir for watering plants.


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

This looks like a really easy way to do water changes. One question: Couldn't you not equalize the temp. and just let it pass through the heater?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, that's not a method I'd want to try, my home's water heater is infinitely more efficient at heating the water than my Hydor. I would be too concerned that very cold water would just become cool water and still not the 76 degrees I want.


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

That does make sense that it would not warm it up enough. Wouldn't using warm water be dangerous if you have copper pipes?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

No more dangerous than using cold water. In my opinion the added risk is so minimal as to be completely inconsequential.


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

Would this work for the hose connector if you didn't want to buy a whole python kit?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18377/si1380186/cl0/leesultimatevacsuperpump


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

That's just the Lee version of the Python, so yep, should work just fine.


----------



## pieky22 (Oct 17, 2007)

all i need is the white attachment in Lee's version...where could i find one? u think they got them at say Ace Hardware or Home Depot?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, you should be able to find a faucet to garden hose adapter at a hardware store.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool idea.  I may have to work these items into the pile-o-parts I'm accumulating for a 75g I have in the works. 
It could work great for me as all I would have to do is just run the tubing through the wall behind where my tank will be and into the laundry room sink. I could always just tuck the venturi and hose slack under the sink to be hopefully g/f approved...lol

Thanks for taking the time to do a write up as well as adding the part #'s. roud:


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks and you're welcome. This system has worked wonderfully for me since I set it up.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

what takes care of the chlorine?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> what takes care of the chlorine?


I dose with Prime for the aquarium volume prior to refilling. 



imeridian said:


> I, also, of course, put my 2 capfuls of Prime into the aquarium.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ah, sorry I missed that.. Thought you have a house filter that takes care of the chlorine.. Prime might be cheaper though.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, yes, much less expensive than replacing carbon blocks or the hassle of using RO, especially considering my tap water has a TDS that would make many RO units envious. It helps to purchase prime in 2L jugs when on sale too.


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

Where do you store the hose when you are not changing water?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I coil it up behind the stand.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

this is neat, but i cant see where you benefit over using the standard python the way it is intended. 

it still has to be attended, i would still need to add dechlorinator, check the temp, pull out the hose, play with the sink and then coil up the hose and put it away, and be there while all of that is happening.

the only difference is that i throw the other end of the python tube into the tank instead of turning a ball valve


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

This method is _significantly_ less work than using the python with the siphon end in the tank.

I hook the hose up, turn a valve, and then can continue about my business instead of standing there with my arm in the tank while I drain 37 gallons of water, and then again while I refill. 

I don't get wet, the floor doesn't get wet, I don't suck in fish, and it's also a lot faster when you have a pump draining the tank instead of relying on suction/gravity alone.

The idea for this came from seeing folks make siphon tubes out of PVC so they could do water changes with minimal attention, I decided why not simply use the one already in the tank and also speed the process up with the filter pump instead. 

The benefits are abundantly clear to me.


----------

